# My Favorite WTF Video



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Don’t they have oars on those boats?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

All you had to do was go left or right and not center.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

That was painful to watch at many levels. A lot of brain freeze going on and nobody seeming to take charge except the strangers in costumes helping corral the boat and then to re flip.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the commercials to flip the raft.

Hard to watch good intentions that went bad every step of the way.

Good thing they had plenty of semi flat water to recover things.

Happy that every one was ok.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

This was a frame grab from a video of a commercial day trip I saw from the southeast. I think the video got taken down shortly thereafter.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

What’s up with that guys pfd? 😂


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Wasn’t tight enough and they had just pulled him in the raft and nearly off his body


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

A year ago last August I chose to run right of the Elkhorn rock in a 16’ raft. It was tight and I actually had to bounce the bow off the rock. It was interesting enough, told myself go the classic run in low flows.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Follow the water it tells you where to go the majority of the current is going left so not sure why they were trying to go right.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I've never been drunk enough to fuck up a run that badly.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

It always sucks when they can't come up with the money and you have to just go ahead and post the video on the internet like you threatened to do.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

What bugs me about the video, is it appears as though the owner of the flipped raft was on the NRS cat and they stayed far away from the action downstream after they got a replacement oar in place.. The commercials caught up and did what one of the boats should have done much sooner - latch on and get it to shore. Strange that they would post such a cluster for all to see - shameless I guess. Wonder if there's going to be a Sept. 2021 sequel?


----------



## Cubuffs85 (Feb 28, 2011)

No spare straps to at least tether the flipped boat once they grabbed it the first time? Guessing they didn't have flip lines either. Very lucky the commercial group came through to save the day. But at least they got the swimmer up fairly quickly. As an NRS cat owner, I'm very dismayed by the actions from the video's NRS cat owner, we usually do better.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Until someone like Elon Musk invents an autonomous oar raft we are all responsible for our own actions. He (Musk) can send a "dummy" into space in his Tesla Roadster, but I wager he can't invent a self steering whitewater raft.


----------

